# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  I wanted to share my hair loss story and thank you

## Zao

Eleven years ago back in 1998 I was an 18 year old freshman in college and I was losing my hair. I had been losing it since about 16,  I think but it was becoming very noticeable  when I got to college.  Styling my hair was nightmare and I was starting to get the comments from my friends. It came to a head one night when I was at a apartment party. We were all getting  drunk and I noticed that this really hot girl was checking me out all night. I got up the nerve to speak to her and one of the first things that came out of her mouth was that I had the beginnings of the jack Nicholson thing  with my hair and that she thought that was sexy. I know she was giving me a compliment in her mind, but it set in that night that I was going bald ,which sucked!

I was attending NYU in New York city so we always took taxies everywhere. That Saturday night, the night after I was told that I was going bald, I was taking a taxi uptown and the driver was listening to the radio. It was a show about baldness! That really freaked me out because  it was like a sign from God or something. I asked him to turn it up and I heard this mellow sounding guy talking to callers about balding. My first thoughts were that this is a really weird show. When I asked the driver what show  was he told me it was called the bald truth. I said you have to be kidding and he said no, it was a good show. 

I tuned in the next week and called in. I am sure that Spencer does not remember me but he could not get to my call during the show and took it after the show was over. He talked to me for a long time answering my questions. He was very patient and kind. I began listening every week. It was easier for me when the show went from Saturday to Sunday nights and I went to meet Dr. Robert Bernstein in New Jersey on Spencers Advise. Dr. Bernstein put be on Propeica and the rest as they say is history.

I never properly thanked Spencer for helping me that night and for these  11 years. I think I made all the right decisions because of his show and with the help of Dr. Bernstein. There has not been a month that has gone by that I have not listened to the Bald Truth and I followed the show from station to station in New York and purchased XM radio so I can listen. I didnt realize at the time I could have listen free online :Wink: 

If I could give any of you new guys advise it would be to listen. My hair still looks good for my age which is 29 and I always tell my friends that I take Propecia and I tell them about The Bald Truth. Now Im telling them to come to this website if they have any questions.

Thats my story.  I am probably just another anonymous listener who has been helped by your radio show and you understanding.  
By the way I now live in Los Angeles  and would love to buy you a drink to properly thank you some time.

Thanks for everything Spencer!

Chris (aka zao)

----------


## davesolazzo

man, that's a great story.   its always great to hear from someone who has had success in treating their hair loss.   eleven years on propecia and you said your hair still looks pretty good for your age--that's great!   a lot of people never take the time to post their stories of success-- so thanks for taking the time to post your story.   

btw, spencer said he quit drinking...but i'll take that drink when im in LA...just kidding  :Big Grin:

----------


## PayDay

> Eleven years ago back in 1998 I was an 18 year old freshman in college and I was losing my hair. I had been losing it since about 16,  I think but it was becoming very noticeable  when I got to college.  Styling my hair was nightmare and I was starting to get the comments from my friends. It came to a head one night when I was at a apartment party. We were all getting  drunk and I noticed that this really hot girl was checking me out all night. I got up the nerve to speak to her and one of the first things that came out of her mouth was that I had the beginnings of the jack Nicholson thing  with my hair and that she thought that was sexy. I know she was giving me a compliment in her mind, but it set in that night that I was going bald ,which sucked!
> 
> I was attending NYU in New York city so we always took taxies everywhere. That Saturday night, the night after I was told that I was going bald, I was taking a taxi uptown and the driver was listening to the radio. It was a show about baldness! That really freaked me out because  it was like a sign from God or something. I asked him to turn it up and I heard this mellow sounding guy talking to callers about balding. My first thoughts were that this is a really weird show. When I asked the driver what show  was he told me it was called the bald truth. I said you have to be kidding and he said no, it was a good show. 
> 
> I tuned in the next week and called in. I am sure that Spencer does not remember me but he could not get to my call during the show and took it after the show was over. He talked to me for a long time answering my questions. He was very patient and kind. I began listening every week. It was easier for me when the show went from Saturday to Sunday nights and I went to meet Dr. Robert Bernstein in New Jersey on Spencers Advise. Dr. Bernstein put be on Propeica and the rest as they say is history.
> 
> I never properly thanked Spencer for helping me that night and for these  11 years. I think I made all the right decisions because of his show and with the help of Dr. Bernstein. There has not been a month that has gone by that I have not listened to the Bald Truth and I followed the show from station to station in New York and purchased XM radio so I can listen. I didnt realize at the time I could have listen free online
> 
> If I could give any of you new guys advise it would be to listen. My hair still looks good for my age which is 29 and I always tell my friends that I take Propecia and I tell them about The Bald Truth. Now Im telling them to come to this website if they have any questions.
> ...


 Just another notch on your karma belt Spencer. :Smile: 

Cool story!

----------


## TeeJay73

Spencer, your generosity and dedication to your listenership never ceases to amaze me!

Great story Zao!  Glad to hear that Propecia has worked so well for you.  I hope many others going thru the early stages of hair loss find your story and get on Propecia --- instead of worrying about the overhyped side affects, or taking any other drastic measures.  Very cool that you documented your story!

TeeJay

----------


## SpencerKobren

> Eleven years ago back in 1998 I was an 18 year old freshman in college and I was losing my hair. I had been losing it since about 16,  I think but it was becoming very noticeable  when I got to college.  Styling my hair was nightmare and I was starting to get the comments from my friends. It came to a head one night when I was at a apartment party. We were all getting  drunk and I noticed that this really hot girl was checking me out all night. I got up the nerve to speak to her and one of the first things that came out of her mouth was that I had the beginnings of the jack Nicholson thing  with my hair and that she thought that was sexy. I know she was giving me a compliment in her mind, but it set in that night that I was going bald ,which sucked!
> 
> I was attending NYU in New York city so we always took taxies everywhere. That Saturday night, the night after I was told that I was going bald, I was taking a taxi uptown and the driver was listening to the radio. It was a show about baldness! That really freaked me out because  it was like a sign from God or something. I asked him to turn it up and I heard this mellow sounding guy talking to callers about balding. My first thoughts were that this is a really weird show. When I asked the driver what show  was he told me it was called the bald truth. I said you have to be kidding and he said no, it was a good show. 
> 
> I tuned in the next week and called in. I am sure that Spencer does not remember me but he could not get to my call during the show and took it after the show was over. He talked to me for a long time answering my questions. He was very patient and kind. I began listening every week. It was easier for me when the show went from Saturday to Sunday nights and I went to meet Dr. Robert Bernstein in New Jersey on Spencer’s Advise. Dr. Bernstein put be on Propeica and the rest as they say is history.
> 
> I never properly thanked Spencer for helping me that night and for these  11 years. I think I made all the right decisions because of his show and with the help of Dr. Bernstein. There has not been a month that has gone by that I have not listened to the Bald Truth and I followed the show from station to station in New York and purchased XM radio so I can listen. I didn’t realize at the time I could have listen free online
> 
> If I could give any of you new guys advise it would be to listen. My hair still looks good for my age which is 29 and I always tell my friends that I take Propecia and I tell them about The Bald Truth. Now I’m telling them to come to this website if they have any questions.
> ...


 Hey Chris,

It’s good to see some of my old school listeners here. :Smile:  Wow, we’ve been on the air for a long time!  You’ve been listening since the WABC days when the program was a half hour  on Saturday nights. We’ve come a long way since then.

It's good to hear from you and I’m so glad that you’re doing well. Thanks for the kind words and feel free to call the program some time...I’d love to hear how your life has turned out.

Paul and Teejay, thanks for the kind words as well.

Dave, I never said I was never going to drink again. :Wink: 

Thanks for taking the time to write Chiris. I hope you continue to participate on the forum.

Best,

----------


## Zao

Come on, I listen to you guys talk about drinking all the time. I'm sure I can get Spencer to have one drink. You're invited too Dave :Smile: 

Seriously, I am very grateful to the show and that I still have a decent amount of hair left. I have been thinking about a hair transplant lately. I would like to fill in my hairline a little.
Since I'm in LA now I'll be making an appointment to see Dr. McAndrews. Money is a bit of a problem at this point, but by the end of the year I should be all set with that situation.

Chris

----------


## Zao

I tuned into the show last night and heard you guys talking about me. :Smile:  That was very cool! Spencer I swear that I'm not a nut like spooky Frank. If you want to bring a bodyguard along for that drink I won't mind :Wink: 

I have one question why IS Dave always tired? :Smile:  I heard you razz him about that. :Smile: 

Fun show last night I'll let you guys know when I decide to give Dr. McAndrews a call.

Chris

----------


## davesolazzo

hey chris,   i dont know what it is about sundays, but im always dragging a little bit on sunday night.   i dont know if its the drinking on the weekends or the late night gigs on friday and sat. but im always drained when the show rolls around.    except for the show, sundays are a bit of a buzz kill for me.   maybe we should switch the show to saturday.    ill talk to kobren about that  :Big Grin: 

btw, im sure you're a normal guy--and not a creep like that spooky frank character--so we'll definitely have a drink when im in LA.

----------


## BigCityJames

Hey Zao-thanks for welcoming me to the site. I look forward to corresponding with the people in the group.

                                          NYJames

----------


## Artista

what a great start to this site. Thanks again for the warm welcome my friend. I see that you have been on Propecia. I am VERY hesitant to take the med due to the possible side effects i have heard about. How has it been for you?   I haven't explored the forum yet. Did you have work done?   I saw the recent Dennis Miller interview in which he stated he had had a HT of 2500 'plugs' He meant FUEs im sure. I noticed back in the 'old days' when he was on SNL  that he was thinning. Over the years i watched closely to his hair after his stint on SNL. Anyway his hair did look good in that interview. Of course we have to keep in mind the added cosmetics and lighting as well. I guess you may be able to tell that i am leaning heavily to having work done. I have seen some great transformations and i have seen and heard of the horrors too.  Well enough of my prattling. See you in the neighborhood ~~Artista

----------


## Gusto

My biggest regret is that I spent far too many years denying my baldness.

As a consquence, I had a silly comb-over. I must have looked a complete idiot.

I either should have cut my hair short, gained some respect - or worn a good hair system (toupee).

----------


## Artista

so did you eventually have work done?

----------


## Gusto

> so did you eventually have work done?


 I wore a hair system for about two months. But it didn't last long. The hair on these things don't have a constant supply of natural oils in it like natural hair.

Despite putting lotion on the hair, it still tends to dry out.

I suppose I got fed up, and cut my hair short and wore a baseball cap. :Smile:

----------


## blowmeup

I ve read your story before Zao and it always inspires me. I found the Bald Truth and Spencer Kobren a little later then I would have liked, but this past couple of years being a part of this forum and his radio show, Ive called in and have gotten through 2 times :Smile: , has helped me change my perspective on my life. Spencer if you are reading this thank you for everything you have done for all of us!

----------


## Artista

Me too ,,that and bandannas. I had thought hair pieces would require way too much attention for my type of personality as well. Hi Blowmeup,,im glad i had joined this place. Ive been meeting  very friendly people ,helpful too!

----------


## Artista

I certainly hope to find the right 'remedy' for me,,whatever that may be..

----------


## Gusto

> Me too ,,that and bandannas. I had thought hair pieces would require way too much attention for my type of personality as well. Hi Blowmeup,,im glad i had joined this place. Ive been meeting  very friendly people ,helpful too!


 
But, Artista, I haven't given up on fake hair just yet. I yearn for that full head of hair look.  :Wink:

----------


## Zao

Arista, Propecia worked wonders for me and I have had no side effects since I started.  I’m in the process of seriously thinking about a hair transplant, but since I still have most of the hair that I had when I started Propecia, I’m a bit hesitant to pull the trigger right now. There’s no reason to be afraid of Propecia, it you have any problems just stop taking it. It works, why not give it a shot?

----------


## Artista

Im always open to a new approach to most things. So Gusto,,you haven't given up on fake hair?   It IS a pain to deal with isnt it?   What is the difference between that and  weaves by the way?

----------


## Gusto

> Im always open to a new approach to most things. So Gusto,,you haven't given up on fake hair?   It IS a pain to deal with isnt it?   What is the difference between that and  weaves by the way?


 I think weaves are woven into your existing hair (I could be wrong) and hair systems (or toppers) are just attached to the head (glued or taped).  :Smile:

----------


## Ozzo

hey zao your story is exactly like mine probably started balding around 17 and it became noticeable at my first year of uni at 18 i still have a full head of hair its just thinner than what it used to be i was wondering did you just maintain when you started propecia or did you regrow or get any thickness back ??

----------


## Jackito

> Eleven years ago back in 1998 I was an 18 year old freshman in college and I was losing my hair. I had been losing it since about 16,  I think but it was becoming very noticeable  when I got to college.  Styling my hair was nightmare and I was starting to get the comments from my friends. It came to a head one night when I was at a apartment party. We were all getting  drunk and I noticed that this really hot girl was checking me out all night. I got up the nerve to speak to her and one of the first things that came out of her mouth was that I had the beginnings of the jack Nicholson thing  with my hair and that she thought that was sexy. I know she was giving me a compliment in her mind, but it set in that night that I was going bald ,which sucked!
> 
> I was attending NYU in New York city so we always took taxies everywhere. That Saturday night, the night after I was told that I was going bald, I was taking a taxi uptown and the driver was listening to the radio. It was a show about baldness! That really freaked me out because  it was like a sign from God or something. I asked him to turn it up and I heard this mellow sounding guy talking to callers about balding. My first thoughts were that this is a really weird show. When I asked the driver what show  was he told me it was called the bald truth. I said you have to be kidding and he said no, it was a good show. 
> 
> I tuned in the next week and called in. I am sure that Spencer does not remember me but he could not get to my call during the show and took it after the show was over. He talked to me for a long time answering my questions. He was very patient and kind. I began listening every week. It was easier for me when the show went from Saturday to Sunday nights and I went to meet Dr. Robert Bernstein in New Jersey on Spencers Advise. Dr. Bernstein put be on Propeica and the rest as they say is history.
> 
> I never properly thanked Spencer for helping me that night and for these  11 years. I think I made all the right decisions because of his show and with the help of Dr. Bernstein. There has not been a month that has gone by that I have not listened to the Bald Truth and I followed the show from station to station in New York and purchased XM radio so I can listen. I didnt realize at the time I could have listen free online
> 
> If I could give any of you new guys advise it would be to listen. My hair still looks good for my age which is 29 and I always tell my friends that I take Propecia and I tell them about The Bald Truth. Now Im telling them to come to this website if they have any questions.
> ...


 Hi Chris, is there any chance you could post some photo's of your hair? I'm considering propecia but I hear good and bad stories about it all the time.. it seems that for some people it stops working after a year or two so that fact you've been on it for that long is truly inspiring! I'm fascinated by people like yourself who will fight the hairloss and are very enthusiastic about doing so.

----------

